# CPC-A July 2001 (AAPC) Need Work in Plano, TX



## latoya247 (Jul 27, 2011)

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Omnium Management Company, Inc.
Leasing Director January 2005 - July 2010 Dallas, TX
Interacted directly with prospective and current residents to achieve maximum occupancy and acted as the company's representative by
conveying the benefits of the community. Responsible for all aspects of leasing apartments, town homes, and penthouses as defined by
Omnium policies and procedures which included locating and qualifying prospective residents, assisting current residents, lease renewals,
rent collection. Ability & capability to update the property website event calendar compose various print publications for specific events such
as resident monthly breakfasts and special events. Signed for and mailed packages. Determined the needs of potential residents, addressed
those needs with the right apartment home, and closed the sale. Scheduled appointments and followed-up on inquiries while possessing a
strong sales and customer service background. Maintained & updated online advertising. Created & compiled Excel market data reports for
weekly marketing meetings with the corporate office. Created community calendars, fliers and resident forms. USPS, UPS & FedEx online
shipping.
Million Dollar Circle – 2009 (Achieved over $1million in leasing.)
Leasing MVP of the Year – 2008
Pace Realty Corporation
Leasing Consultant November 2000 - December 2004 Dallas, TX
Performed all activities related to apartment rentals, move-ins, and lease renewals. Interacted directly with prospective and current residents
in order to achieve maximum occupancy which included generating and handling traffic, leasing apartments, qualifying prospects, preparing
lease documentation, and completing move-in paperwork and procedures. Assisted with the company's on-going relationship with the
residents throughout their tenancy while helping to improve lease renewal percentages. Signed for and mailed packages. USPS, UPS &
FedEx online shipping.
Dicker Staffing Services
Office Assistant March 2000 - November 2000 Las Colinas, TX
Pre-screened and interviewed applicants, performed new hire orientation and processed paperwork: background checks and previous
employment verification. Assisted applicants with paperwork and testing; scored and evaluated written and computerized tests. Reviewed
and marketed resumes, assisted with job placement. Performed general administrative and receptionist duties.
Employee of the Month - October 2000
EDUCATIONAL BACKGROUND
American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)
Certified Professional Coder - Apprentice  CPC-A® July 2011 Irving, TX
University of North Texas
Computer Science Denton, TX
SKILLS
PC Hardware, Home Theater and Audio/Visual Interfaces - USB, IEEE 1394 "FireWire", PS/2, VGA, Mini-VGA, DVI, Ethernet, RJ11,
HDMI, S-Video, AGP, Serial ATA, Parallel ATA, PCI, PCIe, Composite, Component, Bluetooth, iPod docking station, KVM switch, DVR,
PVR, VCR, DVD, HDTV & HD LCD Monitor, Print Server, USB TV Tuner
Windows OS - Vista, XP Pro, 2000
Microsoft Office 2007 - Word, Outlook, Excel, Publisher, PowerPoint
Digital Video Production & Editing - dotPhoto, Windows Movie Maker, DVD MovieFactory, Media Coder, Media Coder Audio Edition,
Media Coder iPod Edition, Media Coder Mobile Phone Edition, Nero Vision, Nero WaveEditor, Nero Express, Nero Burning ROM,
QuickTime, DVD Flick, Windows Media Encoder and DivX, Acoustica, ArcSoft, GEAR, GoldWave
Home Networking - Verizon Broadband, Verizon FiOS, Time Warner Cable, RoadRunner High Speed Cable Internet
Voice-Overs - phone system greeter for top Dallas securities company, voicemail greeter for luxury high-rise apartment property manager
Office Equipment - multiline phones, fax, copier, scanner, Pitney Bowes DM100® Digital Mailing System
Lease and Property Management Software - Blue Moon TAA Forms Online, OneSite Leasing & Rents and LeasingDesk Resident
Screening by RealPage
Online Advertising and Marketing - CraigsList.org, ApartmentGuide.com, ApartmentRegistration.com, SmartLocating.com,
ApartmentFinder.com, Rent.com, Facebook.com, MySpace.com, ALN.com, Google Places, Yahoo! Real Estate
Property Access Control and Security Systems and Software - Sentex Infinity Telephone Entry System, Galaxy Control System


----------

